#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Share Your Ride

## ChalkyDee

This is my 2 year old Mazda CX3. My last three cars have been Mazda as they drive much better than their competitors, IMHO.

----------


## buriramboy

For my fans.....

----------


## taxexile

I also have a CX3, but in the UK, its a fine little machine notwithstanding its harsh ride on the standard 18" wheels. I particularly like the head up display and the steering wheel mounted gearshift paddles for the auto box. I have the 2 litre petrol engined model, diesel drivers in the uk are taxed exorbitantly these days.  It drives and handles sweetly and the standard bose sound system is excellent.  I see a lot of these CX3's on the roads here, but they are something of a rarity in the UK. 



In Thailand I have a Toyota 4wd Hilux, I have had it from new and it is now 15 years old, the exterior now has a pleasing patina of scratches and dents but the interior is still in pristine condition and apart from batteries, oil, tires and brake pads... oh .. and one starter motor,  it has never needed much in the way of tlc apart from a service every year. A truly amazing machine.

----------


## baldrick

> My Ride?


fine looking air bags

----------


## AntRobertson

> I also have a CX3, but in the UK





> In Thailand I have a Toyota 4wd Hilux


...  :Very Happy: 

I shall never, ever, ever take anything you have to say about cars seriously again. _Ever_.

Well not that I ever did previously but now I shall do so with renewed vigor and focus.

----------


## Airportwo

> My Ride?


I drive a E250, want to trade rides for a day or two?

----------


## kmart

Mitsubishi Pajero Sport and a Toyota Rivo E. Both good motors for Thai roads (off and on).

----------


## jabir

I know, bo-ring, but any thoughts on Fortuner vs Camry for mostly local driving?

----------


## David48atTD

> My Ride?





> I drive a E250, want to trade rides for a day or two?


Close, but no cigar.

If you trade up the E350 Avantgarde Cabriolet ... we'll think about it.

Ply her with some JW Blue and look-out  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> I know, bo-ring, but any thoughts on Fortuner vs Camry for mostly local driving?


Camry, hands down.

The Foreskinner has a rough ride.

----------


## taxexile

rough ride maybe, but the camry will drown in 6 inches of rainy season water, whilst the fortuner, or any other high rider, will just keep on going.

----------


## Boon Mee

> rough ride maybe, but the camry will drown in 6 inches of rainy season water, whilst the fortuner, or any other high rider, will just keep on going.


True enough and that's why _moi_ has a Toyota 4 wheel drive truck - wish the thing rode like a Camry sometimes as it's hard to text on some roads!

----------


## ChalkyDee

> I also have a CX3, but in the UK, its a fine little machine notwithstanding its harsh ride on the standard 18" wheels. I particularly like the head up display and the steering wheel mounted gearshift paddles for the auto box. I have the 2 litre petrol engined model, diesel drivers in the uk are taxed exorbitantly these days.  It drives and handles sweetly and the standard bose sound system is excellent.  I see a lot of these CX3's on the roads here, but they are something of a rarity in the UK. 
> 
> 
> 
> In Thailand I have a Toyota 4wd Hilux, I have had it from new and it is now 15 years old, the exterior now has a pleasing patina of scratches and dents but the interior is still in pristine condition and apart from batteries, oil, tires and brake pads... oh .. and one starter motor,  it has never needed much in the way of tlc apart from a service every year. A truly amazing machine.


The HUD is cool. No BOSE or sunroof in Thailand.

I saw heaps in Melbourne last year.

----------


## Coremouse

Daily car 25yrs old Celica, quite PITA to service...

----------


## naptownmike

My last hara before settling down with a second hand toyota pick up in the village.
If I'd known back in November what I know now I would never had ordered it. All water under the bridge now can always get out with a huge loss later.

----------


## David48atTD

I see 'my ride' has vanished.

Sorry Mods

Hail Mary and all that.

---

My first Thai car ... BHT 40,000









A Spanish SEAT ... which a Spanish body dropped onto a VW Polo chassis and engine.

Pile of crap made worse by the Farm road which ripped the suspension to bits

----------


## Mandaloopy



----------


## ChalkyDee

Yeah, the best ride has gone  :Sad:

----------


## Stumpy

My Ride. 

Upgraded Toytec Boss 2.5 coil over set up, SPC Performance Upper control arms with SST bearing set, ECU Shop tuner, Fortuner Rear Disc Brake mod, TRD Forged wheels with Bead loc outer. Piak Front end replacement, Warn Zeon Winch, Rival skid plates.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Had to zoom in to see if that really did say ANAL under your number plate :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Rival skid plates.


Ahhh,,, sure looks like ANAL until you zoom in close.

Guess it's all Mudplugging  eh :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## fishlocker

> My Ride. 
> 
> Upgraded Toytec Boss 2.5 coil over set up, SPC Performance Upper control arms with SST bearing set, ECU Shop tuner, Fortuner Rear Disc Brake mod, TRD Forged wheels with Bead loc outer. Piak Front end replacement, Warn Zeon Winch, Rival skid plates.


What's with the PRICK sticker? 

I guess when you can afford to be, why not. :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Oh, my bad PIRK. Allways been a bit dyslexic.  Nice wench.

----------


## fishlocker

I got one of these.  I've been told it's worth 3 to 5. 
Could get me life if I take her wrong.

----------


## parryhandy

> Daily car 25yrs old Celica, quite PITA to service...


does it have  the pop up headlights  ? I had a 2nd hand Toyota Celica automatic in the UK 20 odd years ago with the pop up headlights and loved it .

----------


## fishlocker

Baby Blue.
I bought this for 200 bucks from an old sparkie that retired years ago and moved to Florida. 

The clutch through out rod was bent so you couldn't shift gears. I gave him the 200.

Got it home Trailered of course, pulled the cover, removed the rod and straitened it in a vise. Rotated it 180° so the weakened section was in the sleve. It's been flawless since.

----------


## fishlocker

Ran her about the other day.Before she started dripping from her pet cock.

 :Sorry1: 

I just like saying that. My pet cock has a bit of a drip.

Tommy, Tommy,Tommy, I sorry.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

I should be in jail. Oh, that's right, I was.
Let's get back to the car thing. Though I do love the shed next to pricks truck. Ant was looking for a model. 

I hope you all know I'm just joking.  Just trying to give you a smile is all.

Cheers what or who ever you ride.


the fish

----------


## Luigi

Fancy a wee city ride for easier city driving.

Sproglette fancies a pink March.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Put in an offer on a 2012 Festy this morning.





1.4 liter, 88k km on the odo, and good service history. Would probably only end up doing 20-25km a week. 

Just putting this up so Dill and Sid can do me homework for me and tell me every reason why it would be a shit buy.  :Smile: 


I think I remember the Festy won European car of the year or some sort a few years later, but with a 3 cylinder eco engine. So that probably doesn't mean squat. 


AFAIK the ol' Festies are pretty damn reliable and well built, like most Toyotas etc. 

Though they're probably just as boring.  :Smile: 



Any thoughts on it?

----------


## AntRobertson

> every reason why it would be a shit buy.


...





> Festy





> 1.4 liter





> boring


 :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^^  Auto issues.




https://www.caradvice.com.au/570740/...-and-remedies/

----------


## Luigi

^ A perfect ray of sunshine that. Cheers.  :Smile: 


Might change me offer to one paid in Bitcoin.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

I came across the issue when I was looking to buy a Focus for SWMBO

https://www.carsguide.com.au/car-rev...rd-focus-69604 ... go to the bottom of the page to the _Any common issues?_

https://www.carsguide.com.au/ford/Fiesta/problems

----------


## Luigi

Cheers. Will look more into that. And certainly take it for an extended motorway test drive if going ahead with it.

Definitely ain't driving a Yaris, even if it is only 20km per week.
Ain't going near a March, Mirage or Brio.
Think the only other small city car option from the main manufactures are a Jazz or a Swift. The Swift is kinda interesting.

----------


## Dillinger

> Just putting this up so Dill and Sid can do me homework for me and tell me every reason why it would be a shit buy.


Qhh, Noob Dave beat me to it. Nearly bought the Missus a Fiesta. Big gearbox problems.

I wouldn't put you off the pink March though :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ Had to zoom in to see if that really did say ANAL under your number plate


5555^

Actually because I know the company never really sat back and thought...Shit that looks like Anal...

----------


## Stumpy

I see Fishlocker posted a bunch. Thank God I have him on ignore. Lemme guess.... an idiotic you tube video, some incoherent dribble and a "I'm sorry for posting" comment?

----------


## Dillinger

> Ford ordered to pay customers Bt23m
> 
> nationalSeptember 22, 2018 01:00
> 
> By Kesinee Taengkieo[at]
> THE NATION WEEKEND[at]
> 
> 13,911 Viewed
> 
> ...


Ford ordered to pay customers Bt23m

----------


## Dillinger

> Actually because I know the company never really sat back and thought...Shit that looks like Anal.


 :Smile:  Have this vision of you trying to help pull someone out of a ditch and they see that and start putting their brakes on.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Have this vision of you trying to help pull someone out of a ditch and they see that and start putting their brakes on.


Especially if I  was pulling them backwards towards me.... :Smile:

----------


## kmart

> Cheers. Will look more into that. And certainly take it for an extended motorway test drive if going ahead with it.
> 
> Definitely ain't driving a Yaris, even if it is only 20km per week.
> Ain't going near a March, Mirage or Brio.
> Think the only other small city car option from the main manufactures are a Jazz or a Swift. The Swift is kinda interesting.


Swifts are good little cars, we have a couple at work used for runarounds, invoicing, etc. The missus had a Yaris a few years ago, she liked it but I upgraded her to an SUV when she got pregnant.  :Smile:  
Those Brios, March's, etc.. fucking bean tins, Lu.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Cheers. Will look more into that. And certainly take it for an extended motorway test drive if going ahead with it.
> 
> Definitely ain't driving a Yaris, even if it is only 20km per week.
> Ain't going near a March, Mirage or Brio.
> Think the only other small city car option from the main manufactures are a Jazz or a Swift. The Swift is kinda interesting.


...



You know it makes sense! I’ll do you a deal!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

^ For sure. 

I don't know how those Brio's are even allowed on the road. 



The rear crumple zone is the backseat passenger's spine.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Ill do you a deal!


If it includes a slightly black stained tootbrush, I could be interested.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^^ could be worse ...



Smart Fortwo

---

EDIT ... forgot, it's for Lulu.

So Hello Kitty ...

----------


## AntRobertson

^^Nope... but I could always half-inch the wife’s new one and throw that in on the deal!

----------


## fishlocker

> 5555^
> 
> Actually because I own the company never really sat back and thought...Shit that looks like Anal...


I guess it doesn't matter who or what drives you.

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## David48atTD

^  Chitty ... nothing to see on my Browser.

----------


## fishlocker

I never said you were too old. 
It was some other silly bastard.
Keep on rolling Japper.

----------


## fishlocker

Bobbie Brown playing in the background.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Strange, lets try again..

----------


## fishlocker

I think he would approve as he could definitely strap his wheelchair on it like a bonnet. Unfortunately it doesn't guarantee a front row like it would back home.

----------


## Dillinger

That yellow and white sticker on the rear windscreen apparently says - 'Sorry, Learning to drive' and will have been in about 20 accidents.... if my Missus is any yardstick :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Reckon they fiddled the Odo by adding Km. Make it look like the clutch and transmission actually work.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

It was late 2016 when I was looking at them and they were the new ecosport models I think. I bought her a Mazda in the end... and guess what... the gearbox went on it last year :Smile:  but luckily it was still under warranty.

If thats a 2012 you should be alright, qlthough I'm not sure

----------


## Luigi

> If thats a 2012 you should be alright, qlthough I'm not sure


I thought it was precisely the 2012 models, to be honest.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

The 2012 model still has issues ... https://www.caradvice.com.au/171209/ford-fiesta-review/

That said ... you might get a good one.

Bit like Beach Rd on a late Fri night   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ early Friday night...erm....I'd imagine :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^  Wot sort of ride do you imagine Lulu cruising Beach Road on a Friday night?

Early or latish   :Aussie:

----------


## Dillinger

Oh yeah.. i remember now.. it was a few years old, second hand motors that I was looking at for her back then, then decided that none of those fuckers on one2cars could be trusted :Smile:  and the devaluation on them wasn't enough, so yeah it could well be 2012 is one of the years not to buy a Fiesta.

On a side note. It would have cost nearly 100,000 baht if I had to shell out for that new Mazda auto  transmission

----------


## Dillinger

> Wot sort of ride do you imagine Lulu cruising Beach Road on a Friday night?
> 
> Early or latish


Judging by the PSG Man U game, I'd say Lu was a morning person :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Any thoughts on it?


did headhunter sell his toyota yet ?

----------


## Luigi

> If thats a 2012 you should be alright, qlthough I'm not sure


Further research._

"The vehicles affected are 2010-2016 Ford Focus, Fiesta and EcoSport models fitted with a Powershift automatic transmission."_
https://www.caradvice.com.au/546286/...ould-you-take/

Shame too, nice little city runabout.

----------


## Neverna

Get a manual drive.

----------


## fishlocker

A shifter straight up. I heard Japper went that route after his tranny took a crap on him.

----------


## Luigi

Chev Sonic with 55k on the odo. 



Besides some female police impostor showing up to a dealership in a fake police uniform, then proceeding to go full Basil Fawlty on it in front of the cameras a few years ago, is there any other reason that this would be the shittiest city car purchase in history?  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> is there any other reason this would be the shittiest city car purchase in history?


...



> female


 :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

> Chev Sonic with 55k on the odo.


The Sonic is sourced from General Motors' Korean subsidiary *GM Daewoo*.



https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/...duction-115490

----------


## Luigi

^^ I'm at one with me inner-luigietta.

^ That's a good enough reason. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Full disclosure: I actually know nothing about most these modern little runabout things.

What I do know is that if you buy my yellow Datto that thing will put hairs on ya chest!  :Mad:

----------


## Luigi

2012 Mazda 2. 1.5 Auto. 

What's wrong with that?  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## kmart

The Ford Fiascos look nice, and drive well too. Unfortunately, when something inevitably does go wrong, you will have to deal with Ford Thailand. -Do the words "pissup" and "brewery" mean anything to you? :Smile:  Ditto GM Thailand, unfortunately. This is why only the Jap cars hold value here.

----------


## David48atTD

> 2012 Mazda 2. 1.5 Auto. 
> 
> What's wrong with that? 
> 
> Cheers.







> There are no widespread issues to be concerned about, the 2 is a solid  car that has been soundly engineered and well built. Owners particularly  praise the fuel economy, but they also commend the car's performance,  roominess and comfort.


https://www.carsguide.com.au/car-rev...007-2013-32900

They changed to the new model in 2014, so a 2012 is older, but tested technology.

---

Out of curiosity, what are they asking?

How many K's

Log book servicing (or am I dreaming in Thailand)?   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> There are no widespread issues to be concerned about,


I don't raddy believe it.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

There are different models available in the Mazda 2 range, Luigi. Which model is it?

----------


## Dillinger

> is there any other reason that this would be the shittiest city car purchase in history?


Hold my beer :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

if you want trouble free motoring, then buy a honda or a toyota, and avoid all the rest like the plague.



that's all there is to it.

----------


## Texpat

> buy a honda or a toyota, and avoid all the rest like the plague


Normally, I would agree with that. I've driven Toyota and Ford about the same. Maybe 4 of each, Toyota in Japan/ Ford in US. I've driven a Vigo for the past 13 years here and intended on buying a Toyota Rocco. The salespeople were shit. The truck is bare bones. The options are limited to two packages -- take it or leave it. The Ford Wildtrak is the same price as the Rocco with shitloads more options. I'm rolling the dice with Ford Thailand. I pick it up early next month. Wish me luck.

----------


## Dillinger

> 2012 Mazda 2. 1.5 Auto. 
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Don't listen to the op or Tax mate, the Mazda is a good aggressive looking motor but its similarities with BMW stop there.
The panels are wafer thin and if you polished the bonnet you'd dent it.
Its all cheap fucking plasticky shit inside with seats that are like sitting on a couple of bricks and the worst infotainment system you'll ever see with a fuckin CD player to take the piss, and the worse sat nav you'll ever witness that the coonts charge 20,000 baht, for a poxy fuckin sd card to operate the useless cunting thing.
Then there's the stop/start system thats probably useful if you dont want aircon when the lights are red for 800 seconds  or to race Somchai and his kids at the lights  in their customised sidecar.
Did I tell you about the gearbox fucking up in one year? :Smile: 

And thats the newer models :Smile: 
Get the fiesta mate

----------


## Luigi

Proton.

Anything wrong with those?

----------


## baldrick

er ^ malaysia's best

I drove a v6 one back in 2004 when I was working in terrenganu - went alright but I wouldn't buy one

----------


## taxexile

> Don't listen to the op or Tax mate


you'll be sorry if you dont.





> Normally, I would agree with that. I've driven Toyota and Ford about the same. Maybe 4 of each, Toyota in Japan/ Ford in US. I've driven a Vigo for the past 13 years here and intended on buying a Toyota Rocco. The salespeople were shit. The truck is bare bones. The options are limited to two packages -- take it or leave it. The Ford Wildtrak is the same price as the Rocco with shitloads more options. I'm rolling the dice with Ford Thailand. I pick it up early next month. Wish me luck.


lots of ford pickups on the road, they are a nice looking motor, but i have heard so many horror stories regarding ford servicing and parts availability. i wouldnt buy one here, although back home i have had a few fords and have no complaints. here i've had a vigo for 15 years and it has never given me any bother apart from a new alternator,  or was it a starter motor, i forget now.  toyota sales can be hit and miss, it can vary so much between one dealer and the next one down the road, but imho their servicing and helpfulness are second to none.

good luck with the ford.  the american "get outta my way"  styling should suit a brit hating cxnt like yourself.

----------


## Luigi

> er ^ malaysia's best
> 
> I drove a v6 one back in 2004 when I was working in terrenganu - went alright but I wouldn't buy one


Cheers.

It was a joke.  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

Get an MX5.

----------


## Stumpy

> Normally, I would agree with that. I've driven Toyota and Ford about the same. Maybe 4 of each, Toyota in Japan/ Ford in US. I've driven a Vigo for the past 13 years here and intended on buying a Toyota Rocco. The salespeople were shit. The truck is bare bones. The options are limited to two packages -- take it or leave it. The Ford Wildtrak is the same price as the Rocco with shitloads more options. I'm rolling the dice with Ford Thailand. I pick it up early next month. Wish me luck.


I don't think there is anything wrong with the Ford trucks here except for parts and service. I have a few friends that have the Wildtrak and like it but have been really disappointed with the Ford Service and God forbid if you have issues out in nowhere land. Also ( albeit I don't think this is an issue for you) aftermarket parts are very very limited and the ones you will find are extremely expensive.  

Buying the Toyota Rocca is a waste of money. All you are getting are some vinyl bed decals, few extra plastic parts, yellow shocks and colored wheels.  The platform is identical to a Revo 4x4.  Way better to buy a loaded Revo and add a few aftermarket parts which are readily available.

Outside of that Toyota Service is top flight and all over Thailand so any issues anywhere you are covered. 

Regardless your choice, Congrats on the new ride.

----------


## fishlocker

Creamery, hands down!

Let me pull my fish hands out of the pond.

----------


## VocalNeal



----------


## Stumpy

> 


I always wanted one of those lil deals. Fits down narrow soi's and can load shit in them and take it away. I have been in a few. Not overly comfy but not going on a road trip in it

----------


## VocalNeal

> I always wanted one of those lil deals. Fits down narrow soi's and can load shit in them and take it away. I have been in a few. Not overly comfy but not going on a road trip in it


Quite comfy for my frame. I've done BKK-Phuket in just over 9 hrs. Twice. Been to Roi Et a few times. Been BKK-Phayoa. But yes the radio volume seems to get less the faster one goes !

----------


## Luigi

> This is my 2 year old Mazda CX3. My last three cars have been Mazda as they drive much better than their competitors, IMHO.


My neighbour has a red place CX3 and pulled out this morning as I was outside. What a beautiful looking car.

Looks kinda like the Porsche SUV, but less bloated and far less ugly, and like the Benz SUV, but a bit more aggressive and styled.


Great looking car.

----------


## Dillinger

> A sports utility[at]vehicle[at](SUV) is a vehicle similar to a station wagon or estate car that is usually equipped with four-wheel drive for on-road or off-road ability


There's nothing SUV about the CX3

----------


## Luigi

Never said there was, other than it looks kinda  like the Porsche SUV









Which it does.


Cheers.

----------


## Dillinger

> Never said there was, other than it looks kinda like the Porsche SUV


And





> far less ugly


The CX3 looks like a Homo's car compared to that Porsche :Smile: 

Is your neighbour single? Or a woman?

----------


## Luigi

Speaking of SUVs, or not, sacrilege is happening this year or next when Ferrari release one. :/

Though they call it an FUV (Ferrari instead of sports)



A sad, sad day.

----------


## cyrille

Ordinarily I'd agree.

Actually looks pretty cool though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

Where did I see a Lamborghini one the other day?

Urus


Not as nice as that Ferrari though.. mint

----------


## Luigi

> Actually looks pretty cool though.


It's no CX3.

----------


## Luigi

> Where did I see a Lamborghini one the other day?


The Grand Tour, maybe.

----------


## Dillinger

Did you know the CX stands for Cock Kisser? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

I did.

----------


## Dillinger

Oh yeah... The Grand Tour, that was it.

----------


## David48atTD

Just so you know, the CX3 is based on the Mazda2.

So, pound for pound, you are far better off buying the sedan ... the Mazda3.

The CX5 is different and, IMHO, the better pick of the buys.



https://www.redbook.com.au/editorial...o-know-110071/





https://www.redbook.com.au/editorial...o-know-108629/


I really want that CX5 above, but they even the early model a 2015-mazda-cx-5-maxx-sport-ke-series-2 is circa AUD $20,000

And I won't spend that on a car ...

----------


## David48atTD

> Where did I see a Lamborghini one the other day?


Here ...




> Yep ... hand *Nev* the keys  
> 
> I never knew Lambo made a SUV till last year ... but it's a market for the rich and famous round these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong heritage to an Audi 7

----------


## Dillinger

No it was Grand Tour. I remember it being referred to as a Urethra :Smile:

----------


## ChalkyDee

> My neighbour has a red place CX3 and pulled out this morning as I was outside. What a beautiful looking car.
> 
> Looks kinda like the Porsche SUV, but less bloated and far less ugly, and like the Benz SUV, but a bit more aggressive and styled.
> 
> 
> Great looking car.


Yeah, the main reason I went for the Mazda rather than the Honda HRV or other, was the KODO design. Btw it looks much better from the front than the back. 

If I had bought the Mazda 2 or 3, I's wish  paid the extra 4/500k for the CX3.

----------


## Coremouse

> does it have  the pop up headlights  ? I had a 2nd hand Toyota Celica automatic in the UK 20 odd years ago with the pop up headlights and loved it .


She's a later 4EYE model with awd. Pop up would be more sexy though! 

Needs frequent maintenance & faffing. But when she works really fun to drive even with stockish motor!

----------


## Coremouse

> ^ For sure. 
> 
> I don't know how those Brio's are even allowed on the road. 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear crumple zone is the backseat passenger's spine.


And some Brios are bloody fast. They seem to have correct engine bay for K20 swap. and weigh less than 1 ton... 

Without cage that'll be suicidal machine! XD

----------


## moose65



----------


## Looper

Aging well like a mature Wensleydale.



I say, you peasants, get out of one's way!

----------


## NamPikToot

Loops did you see the Top Gear episode where they drove from France to Blackpool to turn on the lights, except they had to do it with one tank of fuel. The Jag was amazing, Clarkson driving with everything switched on to run out by the time he hit london... turns out the Jaaaaagggg is an Eco monster.

----------


## Looper

^Just watching season 3 of TGT. I think they have got it together again after a shaky 1st season and middling second.

----------


## reddog

Looper,the Royal Society of Jaguar Owners and Failure to Proceed Association have noted your une attitude deinvolte 
concerning parking,that was nearly as bad as when you bought your mum out for a night on the tiles...….disclaimer,apostrophe key is acting up,so plain e.

----------


## Looper

Today after 10 years of waiting for the inevitable to happen it finally happened. The electronic latch release on the boot lid stopped working.

Who the fok makes a car with an electronic boot release and no mechanical backup latch inside the car and no way of folding the rear seats in any way to get any other access to the boot?

It is apparently possible to remove the back seats with massive difficulty but even when you need to hire a midget or a small child to then crawl through the hole that is created and even when they do the chances that they can fix it are slim since there is no internal release even inside the boot itself.

Piece of shite British design and manufacturing!!!  :Smile: 

The glass is half full perspective is that at least there was nothing in the boot but that is still fokked.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Who the fok makes a car with an electronic boot release and no mechanical backup latch inside the car and no way of folding the rear seats in any way to get any other access to the boot?.


A hitman and kidknappers car of choice

----------


## Luigi

Picked up a wee Mazda 2 last week. Fine little runabout for when in the city.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Picked up a wee Mazda 2 last week. Fine little runabout for when in the city.


Better than a Bike with all that smog, make sure you can get it locked down to Zulu Alpha as they say in the Navy when sharing a bird.

----------


## Luigi

Well it's a lot smaller than the main car, which was the point in getting it. CM can be a bit up close and personal when downtown.

----------


## buriramboy

Will be off to the mx5 spring rally next Sunday in Elvington in Yorkshire where I will become a world record holder as they are going for the most mx5 in one place or something, reckon there will be over 1000 there. It's at an airfield so will get to find out what it maxes out at on the runway!!!!

----------


## taxexile

looper, have a look here.  


https://www.jaguarforums.com/forum/x...t-open-133498/

----------


## cyrille

> I will become a world record holder


Seems an odd venue for an attempt on the Guinness gay bukake record.

----------


## buriramboy

> Seems an odd venue for an attempt on the Guinness gay bukake record.


Oh dear, spotted Somchai on your CCTV entering your bedroom again?

----------


## Looper

> looper, have a look here.  
> 
> 
> https://www.jaguarforums.com/forum/x...t-open-133498/


Thanks tax - I had already found that thread and bookmarked it.

Good forum that one. Been a member for 10 years.

The loose wire in the loom between the body and the lid looks like the candidate as there is no noise at all from the solenoid.

----------


## NamPikToot

Loops its probably the boot lid actuator, £20

----------


## Looper

^yes, unfortunately the much bigger problem is getting into the boot through the non-foldable backseat. The seats have to be removed and then somehow crawl through the very small hole and then somehow prise the boot open from the inside (since there is no internal latch on non US spec models) in order to be able to do the replacement.

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^yes, unfortunately the much bigger problem is getting into the boot through the non-foldable backseat. The seats have to be removed and then somehow crawl through the very small hole and then somehow prise the boot open from the inside (since there is no internal latch on non US spec models) in order to be able to do the replacement.



Loops, some say smash the rear light, some say you should not have lent it to kidnappers in the first place but really check the fuse and if you don't want to break a rear light to get at the catch then find either a local club who like Jaaaaaggggga or just bite the bullet ya cheap fuker

----------


## Looper

^smashing the rear light is only to get access to the internal latch - US spec only. There will be no smashing of tail lights happening. It will be backseat banditry or else I will be learning to live without a boot.

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^smashing the rear light is only to get access to the internal latch - US spec only. There will be no smashing of tail lights happening. It will be backseat banditry or else I will be learning to live without a boot.


... just cough up loops. How can you complain about a car thats probably cost you less than $1,000 / year now or will do FFS, how you can measure a few dollars against all he memories the windscreen has given is beyond me.

----------


## Looper

The only thing remaining in this inaccessible boot are my ratchet straps for tieing shit to the roof so I had to go to bunnings and buy a new set which now live in the back seat footwell.

If you want to carry big bits of junk around you don't need a bogan's ute or even a trailer. You just need a 4 door saloon which does not have a sunroof and does not have one of those stupid trendy sharks-fin aerials sticking up out of the centreline of the roof.



Never had a sunroof and never will have one.

----------


## NamPikToot

> The only thing remaining in this inaccessible boot are my ratchet straps for tieing people up .


Very handy them straps

----------


## knowsitlike

^ someone was asking whether Camry or Fortuner.. the new Fortuner has a good ride, still solid at 180kmh if you can get there!

----------


## bobfish

> ^ someone was asking whether Camry or Fortuner.. the new Fortuner has a good ride, still solid at 180kmh if you can get there!


While still no bastion of dynamic roadability,  I'd rather be in the Camry at 180km/h.

----------


## bobfish

> Will be off to the mx5 spring rally next Sunday in Elvington in Yorkshire where I will become a world record holder as they are going for the most mx5 in one place or something, reckon there will be over 1000 there. It's at an airfield so will get to find out what it maxes out at on the runway!!!!


Enjoy that Buriamboy! What model do you have? I've driven a few and they are a hoot to drive. My son had a stock NB, but I'd like an unmolested NA.

----------


## buriramboy

I have the RF.

----------


## ChalkyDee

^^ Nice, not the weather but..

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Just so you know, the CX3 is based on the Mazda2.
> 
> So, pound for pound, you are far better off buying the sedan ... the Mazda3.
> 
> The CX5 is different and, IMHO, the better pick of the buys.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.redbook.com.au/editorial...o-know-110071/
> ...


Not much difference in the price of a CX3 and Mazda 3. There is a big difference between the 2 and CX3. I was thinking of buying my daughter a Mazda 2, ideal for a woman.

----------


## David48atTD

> I was thinking of buying my daughter a Mazda 2, ideal for a woman.


*CD* ... Can't say that, *Luigi* just bought one   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

I do usually take off me heels when driving.

----------


## David48atTD

> I do usually take off me heels when driving.


Maybe that's what *Looper* is doing wrong with his Jag   :Smile:

----------


## bobfish

> I have the RF.


Looks Cool!!

----------


## baldrick

> The electronic latch release on the boot lid stopped working


do you hear the soleniod click when you activate it ?

----------


## taxexile

looper  19-04-2019,



> The loose wire in the loom between the body and the lid looks like the candidate as there is no noise at all from the solenoid.




baldrick 22-04-2019



> do you hear the soleniod click when you activate it ?





do pay attention and try and keep up at the back there balders. its not rocket science.

----------


## baldrick

you are obviously not the technician or you would know to check some things twice  :Smile: 

he could also check the resistance from the switch wire through the solenoid to chassis and see if there is a circuit as the solenoid is just a coil and slug - if the chassis is the return for the negative

is the ignition required to be on for the boot release to work or does the switch have 12v on one side at all times ?  and yes , multi and check if you have 12v between the switch and chassis

----------


## Looper

> do you hear the soleniod click when you activate it ?


Thankyou for precious advices balders.




> do pay attention and try and keep up at the back there balders.


Well, when I said there was no noise from the solenoid I meant I could not here the normal buzzing whirr that accompanies the actuator actuating.

I checked again and there is indeed a clicking noise when I press the release button which seemed like it might indicate the the wiring loom connection was good and the actuator was jammed or fucked.

But the click sounded more like a mechanical click like a switch rather than an electronic mechanism operating.

So I had the cunning idea of disconnecting the battery and listening again and the click noise is still there even with no power so it is in fact part of the button's physical mechanism making the noise so the problem could still be the wiring loom.




> also check the resistance from the switch wire through the solenoid to chassis and see if there is a circuit as the solenoid is just a coil and slug - if the chassis is the return for the negative


I cannot test anything because access to everything including the loom is inside the boot.




> is the ignition required to be on for the boot release to work or does the switch have 12v on one side at all times ?


No the electronic lock system has permanent power even without the key in the ignition.

The only way to even have a chance of getting at anything in the boot is to take out the back seat.

You then need to persuade your GF to crawl through the tiny space that is made available as demonstrated in this youtube.




I took Miss Mindanao out for dinner last week as I thought subjecting her to more cheesy beans would have been mean-spirited given what a good sport she had been during her lengthy and harrowing sexual ordeal.

So she has been suitably buttered up and I will show her the youtube and then see if I can persuade her to be the chimney sweep's assistant in this delicate operation.

----------


## NamPikToot

> I took Miss Mindanao out for dinner last week as I thought subjecting her to more cheesy beans would have been mean-spirited given what a good sport she had been during her lengthy and harrowing sexual ordeal.
> 
> So she has been suitably buttered up and I will show her the youtube and then see if I can persuade her to be the chimney sweep's assistant in this delicate operation.


 :rofl:    Loops, i'd go easy on feeding her up else you risk making her involvement unviable.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> ^ someone was asking whether Camry or Fortuner.. the new Fortuner has a good ride, still solid at 180kmh if you can get there!


I think you need a little penis to buy a Fortuner.

----------


## David48atTD

Have hired one of these ...



Just for 5 days.

The trusty Ford had it's LPG converter die after 185,000 klms, part has to come from a different city.

Hyundai have come a long way ... 

Fri - Wed hire, unlimited klms ... equivalent to THB  2,780

----------

